# Apple Watch



## Kadee

Is anyone planning on buying one of these when  they are released? On April 10th 
Im afraid they are out of our price range .
http://store.apple.com/au/buy-watch/apple-watch-edition


----------



## hollydolly

I think they are ugly horrible overpriced  things, but my o/h is seriously considering it..


----------



## Glinda

hollydolly said:


> I think they are ugly horrible overpriced  things, but my o/h is seriously considering it..



I agree, Holly, and I'm wondering how safe it will be to wear one.  Will people be attacked so their watch can be stolen?  I can think of lots better things to do with that much money.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Glinda said:


> I agree, Holly, and I'm wondering how safe it will be to wear one.  Will people be attacked so their watch can be stolen?  I can think of lots better things to do with that much money.


Ditto


----------



## Jackie22

Here you go.....


----------



## Falcon

:lol1:


----------



## Falcon

Great watches, but I have better things on which to spend my money. I could even buy a new Honda for that kind of money.


----------



## DoItMyself

Nope.  I still have my 1958 Timex Marlin that I bought new for about $10.  It's the only watch I own and the only watch I need.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have not worn a watch since retirement in 2008!! Ironically the battery went dead about a month later..


----------



## merlin

I can't see the point in them, seem to be bling to me. I would have trouble seeing it with my eyesight and probably forget where I put it with my poor memory. Then again I never thought mobile/cell phones or tablets would catch on, and now I wouldn't be without them, so my judgments are not very good really.

One bit of technology I would love is a USB socket inplant somewhere on my body, in which I could connect language chips to enable me to speak foreign languages, an IQ add-on and additional memory to back-up my failing one; this I feel would catch on, and be much more use than an Apple watch


----------



## AZ Jim

I see them as a silly status symbol for people who need the ego boost.


----------



## goatfoot

Word has it that if you have a tattoo on wrist under the apple watch the health app does not function. Neat feature.


----------



## Falcon

Good luck with that Merlin.  Keep us advised.


----------

